# wooden fruit press question



## grapemaker (Mar 28, 2012)

I have seen on here that some 1 had made a fruit press out of oak there was a photo of it but cant find it does any 1 know were I would go on hered to locate photos of home made fruit presses the other question I have is when making a wooden fruit press would a dressing oil work to seal the wood on the side the the Jucie comes in contact with again Im using oak thanks for all your help


----------



## Wade E (Mar 28, 2012)

I think it would do fine, a polyurethane would work also but you really dont have to do any of that.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 30, 2012)

Get yourself a can of ezdo. This is a food safe polyurathane.


----------



## grapemaker (Apr 3, 2012)

*fruit smasher/juicer*

Just thought Id post once more since my last posting I have built a fruit smasher/Juiceer total build time was around 7 hrs Im amazed on how well it turned out
John


----------



## Kabang (Apr 3, 2012)

I thought it looked good as well! How will you press your fruit? Would you fill out the rest of your info so we know were you are hailing from?


----------



## garymc (Apr 8, 2012)

So did you buy a hardware kit on ebay and furnish your own wood or a kit that included wood?


----------



## grapeman (Apr 8, 2012)

Be sure to post a picture or two when you get a high enough post count.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 8, 2012)

I agree with JohnT on this stuff. I was just looking it up yesterday.

*EZ-DO Polyurethane Gel*
*Wipe-On Clear Coat - 1 Pint*
We have found the perfect protection for your press. It must have a moisture seal on it before use. Lacquer or varnish will work fine, but must be redone every few years, and must be non-toxic and safe for food contact. EZ-DO is a non-toxic polyurethane gel that seals and protects your press in one easy step. This food-safe poly gel is FDA approved.

 FDA Approved
 Non-Toxic Safe for Food Contact
 Lead Free
 Water & Alcohol Resistant
 No Runs
 No Lap Marks
 Easy Application & Fast Drying
Includes: 2" Chip Brush, Pair of gloves, and a rag.

_*NOTE: This product can only be shipped via ground service to the 48 contiguous United States and Canada.*_

Price: $32.00
Quantity:


----------



## Wade E (Apr 8, 2012)

Yeah, we like pics here!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Kabang (Apr 9, 2012)

*picture*

he has a nice picture of it in his photo album


----------

